# Brace lake ont



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Back at brace lake and fishing has been pretty good. My biggest so far is a 39 in pike.... both boys have landed a 40 in. And my buxdy got a 40 and a 41.... lots of walleye.... nothing big but great for the pan.


----------

